# The Blood Eagle.



## Baradur (Aug 14, 2008)

Wasn't really sure where to post this but hey.

Just wondering if anyone had any information on the Blood Eagle in 40k.
Far as I know its a very harsh punishment, thats about all I can tell from reading the Space Wolf omnibus.


----------



## Son of mortarion (Apr 24, 2008)

I would avoid mentioning the blood eagle in the family friendly portions of this site, it is definitely not a subject that is family friendly.


----------



## Vaz (Mar 19, 2008)

Highlight the spoiler.

It is where the ribcage is cut open in a still living person, then breaking them open so that they look like wings.

The lungs are then pulled out, and salt can be poured into the wound.

However, by this stage, most are dead from suffocation.


----------



## EndangeredHuman (Feb 20, 2008)

And I thought being hung-drawn and quatered was bad enough.


----------



## sopmod (Oct 9, 2008)

has it ever been performed cos all i've only ever heard of it not of its performance


----------



## BlackApostleVilhelm (May 14, 2008)

the vikings used to do it all the time and then tie the people to the front of their boats as terror warfare. the wolves of fenris do it as a sort of torture technique, but they dont let the person die. they use it to get info


----------



## sgt macragge (Jul 7, 2008)

in the ultramarines omnibus, in the first book, icant remeber which, some chaos space marines did it to an assult squad, and not only the jungs were ripped out; the intestions and basically all the inards and the heart were pulled out but not completly detached and draped over the body


----------



## Tanrel (May 8, 2008)

wow, who the hell thought that up?


----------



## sgt macragge (Jul 7, 2008)

some violence crazed, madly evil, chaos infested, horror crushed, blood frenzied games workshop staff slowly mutationg into a daemon through the ruinous powers of the warp


----------



## Tanrel (May 8, 2008)

damn, thats a twisted individual.


----------



## Vaz (Mar 19, 2008)

*Or a Viking king.


----------



## Asamodai (Oct 19, 2008)

Dude...nasty.


----------



## SonOfHorus (Oct 7, 2008)

In the Space Wolf Omnibus they talk about "carving" it into peoples backs though any reason to this?


----------



## Son of mortarion (Apr 24, 2008)

SonOfHorus said:


> In the Space Wolf Omnibus they talk about "carving" it into peoples backs though any reason to this?


It's not appropriate to discuss.


----------



## Exitus_10 (Jul 14, 2008)

they probably do that with a knife, by what can be logically gathered by carving...or any sharp tool.


----------



## Son of mortarion (Apr 24, 2008)

this is highly inappropriate, both because of the graphic nature of the deed, and the fact that is a discussion of religion, as the blood eagle was a heathen ritual to execute rapists and child molesters.


----------



## NoiseMarine (Jun 8, 2008)

yes inapproprist to the site i guess  if any1 wants to know the exact details of the act PM me :biggrin:


----------

